# Adjusting Timing on 97 KA24e



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi again,

I am going to ask a very basic one, because I have never adjusted the timing on anything newer than my old 88 Z24. Do I have this right? On my 97 KA24e, I would warm it up, shut it off, disconnect the throttle position sensor, start it up, and use my timing light as normal?

If so, where is the TPS? And, after I reconnect the TPS, will the brain just reset itself, or do I have to do something? I don't have any fancy equipment, just a timing light.

I don't have the truck here, so I can't look, but I would assume it doesn't have any vacuum hoses connected to the distributor. BTW, the reason I want to adjust it is that I live at 8000' and most people advance their timing a bit up here. I had it done, but they got it a bit too high. Whenever I go to 5000' it has a slight ping. I just want to be able to work with it until I get it where I want it.

Thanks, you guys are always a huge help.

mm


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I did search for a thread on this, but I can't find anything. Does anyone have an answer, or could you point me to a link to the information?

thanks


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

I recently looked in my Haynes repair manual about the exact same thing, believe it or not. I've been meaning to look at my timing also.

If I remember correctly, all you need to do is warm it up to operating temp. I didn't see anything about disconnecting anything.

But I don't have the manual on me right now, so I could be wrong.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Oops, sorry, I'll check that. I thought I remembered that the Haynes gave no information for timing this vehicle. I hope you are right.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope, the Haynes manual for the 80 - 97 pick up says "the home mechanic can't adjust the timing on 1990 and later." I doubt that, but I don't know how to get it to the base timing. I have heard that you have to unhook an electrical component, but I don't know which one. Apparently no one here knows either. I will talk to a mechanic and post the results for anyone who cares.

mm


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

OK, I had to talk to a mechanic about a different issue today, so I asked about setting the timing. Yes indeed you have to disconnect the Throttle Position Sensor before setting the timing. Now I just have to figure out where the TPS is. He said it is on the throttle body. There are several things attached to the throttle body, so I'll have to do a little research, but that's the scoop.

I’ll stop writing to this thread now because obviously no one else needs the info, and I’m growing tired of talking to myself.

Thanks,

MM


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have an 89 with a 2.4 and can adjust the timing. I am surprised the timing can be adjusted on a 97. You would think the ECU would handle that. Does the type of fuel you put in make any difference on the pinging?


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Smith1000, Yeah, I didn't think you would be able to adjust the timing either. It turns out that you can, and most people up here do. On my 97 Subaru, the computer does everything, and there never seems to be a problem at any altitude. But, the Nissan has a distributor, and by disconnecting the TPS I guess you disconnect the electronic timing variation that the ECU is doing. This brings it to "base timing." you can adjust that and the ECU will work from there. It must work, because when we advanced the timing we got more power and better gas milalge up here, but the pinging started at lower altitude.

In the winter, I could just put higher octane gas in and the pinging stopped, but as the temps came up that no longer works. I had the same mechanic, he's very good by the way, take the timing back down a bit. He had advanced it all the way to 18, now its at 12. I will see how that goes on milage and power up here. If it's too low, I wanted to be able to advance a couple of degrees on my own. That's why I asked how to do it. I need to find the best balance for altitudes between 4000 and 10,000. A lot of people here set there cars up to work well here, then change them if they plan to go to sea level for any length of time.

MM


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. I used to drive my old Scout out to Ouray and would go through Gunnison. I would go over Monarch Pass. I usually removed the air breather cover to let more air into the carb once in the mountains. That would help quite a bit. It would run fairly good all the way out, but would die at higher altitudes. Thank goodness for fuel injection and ECUs. If I went up the trails near Ouray, it would die occasionally. I would also set the idle higher. Back then, the gas out there may have even been a little better than it is now. Colorado has 85, maybe less now-not sure. Around here (Lawrence, KS), if I use E-85, my mileage decreses 2-3 mpg, so I try to stick to 87.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

At higher altitude the air is less dense, which creates less compression, so you don't need as high an octane to prevent detonation. 

You really want to avoid having your vehicle stall on some of the roads above Ouray! There are some serious 4WD roads up there.

rm


----------



## chud (Jul 22, 2003)

Interesting about disconnecting the TPS. The factory service manual doesnt say anything about setting timing on the 2.4 engine. Only talks about setting it on the 3.0.


----------



## Levinworth (Jan 21, 2006)

you can adjust the timing on anything that has a ditributor. if it is coil packs then you can't just losen the bolt on the distrubutor after the truck is at operating temp then adjust the timing to the probper position or where you want it. i run mine 4degrees before tdc.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Get yourself a free downloadable factory service manual from phatG20.net and go from there.


----------

